# Barkeepers friend as glass cleaner. Which version?



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Barkeepers friend is often mentioned to clean windows.

Just wondered which version people use?
Spray, cream or powder


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Do you mean Bar Keepers ? 

If so, the powder version so you can make it as strong as you require...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Also £1.99 at the range https://www.therange.co.uk/cooking-...beQ9V34-WSQAdAMWhIhBW049oaAkGSEALw_wcB#637251

£2.97 at B&Q https://www.diy.com/departments/kil...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CK7p7_SpptkCFQmNGAodE2wC-g


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

As said, powder version is the one you need.


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Do you mean Bar Keepers ?
> 
> If so, the powder version so you can make it as strong as you require...


And how strong do you use it normally


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Isn’t it gritted though?


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

I've just used the powder on all my glass, wetted down with some Gyeon glass cleaner, then added two coats of Angelwax H2go and it is frikkin epic. Even a small amount of water beads off it!!


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

So you put the powder on the glass directly if so how do keep it off the paint


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

mawallace said:


> So you put the powder on the glass directly if so how do keep it off the paint


Mix it with a little water first into a paste


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I take it this is done as a paste and then used in conjunction with the 0000 wire wool? 

Then a quick wipe over with IPA then put on a glass sealant/rain-x or the like?

Can grab some from my local B&Q at Stanley Green as it shows as being in stock!


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

mawallace said:


> So you put the powder on the glass directly if so how do keep it off the paint


Bit of powder on a microfiber applicator pad, wet with some water or glass cleaner to make it into a sort of paste, then work it into the glass. Repeat as necessary. Wipe away the film left behind with more glass cleaner till completely clean, then apply your chosen coating


----------



## FiestaRed (Jan 13, 2018)

Bar Keepers Friend also comes as a cream version from the same outlets. I bought some to try as I kept getting the powder fall into the wiper well and it's a bugger to get rid of.

For me, the cream was not as good as the powder, it didn't seem as strong. I guess it's back to the powder but I will try mixing it into a paste as SteelGhost suggested.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

FiestaRed said:


> Bar Keepers Friend also comes as a cream version from the same outlets. I bought some to try as I kept getting the powder fall into the wiper well and it's a bugger to get rid of.
> 
> For me, the cream was not as good as the powder, it didn't seem as strong. I guess it's back to the powder but I will try mixing it into a paste as SteelGhost suggested.


I've found the cream is rubbish definitely go for the powder version :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mawallace said:


> And how strong do you use it normally


Just mixed into a thick paste and used a non scouring (white backed) washing up sponge to apply and rub in, then washed off with Jose pipe...

Have also done 1 patch in the rain, where I applied it directly to the windscreen as a powder and used the rain water - worked a treat


----------



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> Just mixed into a thick paste and used a non scouring (white backed) washing up sponge to apply and rub in, then washed off with Jose pipe...
> 
> H


DO you mean a "non scratch scoring pad"


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

mawallace said:


> DO you mean a "non scratch scoring pad"


Similar to these. 

https://www.bmstores.co.uk/products/non-scratch-sponge-scourers-10pk-300409


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

edited the title for you


----------



## PoweredbyJenga (Mar 28, 2018)

I also use the powder version. Make small amount of paste from the powder and use wet Magic Erazer to spread it and polish at the same time. Leave it for a minute max and rinse off. 0000 steel wool also works.


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 30, 2018)

Makes sense as I use it to clean our glass cooker hob and think its fantastic stuff but surely a good old clay bar or clay mitt is a kinder way to clean the glass on a car?


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Would the steel wool 0000 be instead of the bar keepers powder/paste or used with it?


----------



## dannyd21 (Sep 2, 2008)

ShiningWit said:


> Would the steel wool 0000 be instead of the bar keepers powder/paste or used with it?


Some people use both together. :thumb:


----------

